# be quiet! oder Noiseblocker



## Husky (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,
will mir neue 120mm Gehäuselüfter besorgen. Wichtig is eigentlich allein die Lautstärke. Da Wakü, und der Radi außerhalb des Gehäuses ist und die Temp innerhalb eh recht niedrig ist. Lüftersteuerung vorhanden und Preis egal. Qualität und Silent. Dachte an be quiet! SilentWings USC oder Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2. Merkt man da überhaupt einen Unterschied, vor allem wenn sie runtergeregelt sind?


----------



## Uter (29. Mai 2011)

Beide sind sehr gut. Welche man persönlich besser findet ist von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. Noch günstiger, aber ähnlich gut sind die Noiseblocker Black SilentPro.


----------



## mannefix (29. Mai 2011)

beide sind mir zu laut (bq über 3,5 v hörbar, s2 noch schlechter):

Herrstellerangaben nicht vergleichbar, da keine genormten Meßverfahren vorhanden.

Scythe Slipstream (läuft auf 510 U/min und ist unhörbar/ habe das 1200er Modell und regel mit Lsteuerung runter/Scythe Server)...Dein Problem werden dann die Festplatten, nimm die f2 Samsung 502 HI (500GB).


----------



## p1nk3y (29. Mai 2011)

Laut Herstellerangaben ist der BeQuiet leiser.


----------



## Husky (29. Mai 2011)

@mannefix
Festplatten sind die SSD Vertex3 120GB und Samsung Spinpoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB drin. 140mm Lüfter sitzt noch an der Front vor den Festplatten. Denke das sollte reichen. Wenn ich falsch liege bitte um Verbesserung. Hatte im alten System Noctua Lüfter drin und da war es auch so wenn ich über 600 U/min ging hat man die schon gehört, bzw fing es an mich zu nerven. Waren auch noch am CPU Kühler. Lautstärke von der Graka unter Last mal ganz von abgesehen. Deswegen auch Wakü. Nur wie gesagt stören mich noch die Gehäuselüfter ungemein.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Laut Herstellerangaben ist der BeQuiet leiser.


 Na ja, man kann die Lautstärke von 10 cm Messen, man kann es aber auch von 20 cm messen.
Ich würde zu den Noiseblockern greifen, hatte beide und habe mich für die NB entschieden, meiner Meinung nach laufen diese ruhiger.


----------



## elohim (29. Mai 2011)

ich würde die NB nehmen, bei den 14ern sind die bq! aber meine Favoriten.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Auch bei 140 würde ich zu den NB greifen.


----------



## elohim (29. Mai 2011)

obwohl die SilentWings besser sind?


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich hatte einen BQ und einen NB, der NB war laufruhiger.


----------



## elohim (29. Mai 2011)

jo ich hab auch beide und finde die SW laufruhiger 

die messungen vom Kollegen xtc sehendas auch so:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-roundup-3110-picture365120-img-wertung-6.jpg


aber egal, back to topic pls


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

Na ja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, ich finde die NB ruhiger, aber im Endeffekt reden wir hier eh nicht von großen unterschieden.


----------



## elohim (29. Mai 2011)

wohl wahr.


----------



## Husky (29. Mai 2011)

Also werd ich wohl mit beiden gut bedient sein. Denke nehm dann 120er die NB und den 140er SW. Danke an alle die mir geantwortet haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Mai 2011)

Die s2 sind top, hab hier 9 stück


----------

